# Your first sports dog/how did you get involved in dog sports?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought this could be a cool topic. 



What was your first sports dog?



What made you try dog sports?



Which sports did you try?



How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.



Did you expect to get hooked on it?



Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

*I thought this could be a cool topic.*
Agree!

*
What was your first sports dog?*
Sassy a rescued mutt who looked more or less like a young lab.

*What made you try dog sports?*
A park dog obedience class was so much fun I just kept on signing up for it. In the class we trained to most of the open level exercises and I even went and got a ribbon at a local show and go. I had a blast and she went along with it even though it was boring and there were not enough cookies.

*Which sports did you try?*
First obedience but as a mixed breed dog she was only able to compete in UKC at that time, not much UKC around here. Then found out about agility and signed right up dropping obedience like a hot potato.

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
Sassy retired at about 12 years of age after competing for maybe 7 years. She got into USDAA Masters level and got her Masters Pairs title then moved to Performance and got her Jumpers and nearly all of the Snooker legs she needed to title. In NADAC she was in Open level and I wouldn't have put her into Elite even if she titled out of Open, times are so fast. Suspect she got Jumpers, Tunnelers and Standard Open titles.

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
Cannot say I was surprised I got hooked. I had a blast trying to get her to do everything she could. 

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog? *
Got her as a hiking and backpacking companion but always planned to at least teach her basic obedience skills. Neighbor dogs were ill behaved and I didn't want my dog to be annoying the neighborhood like those dogs.

Does she look like she is having fun?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

What was your first sports dog? Happy, my border collie. She's from a sport breeder who ran a flyball club.



What made you try dog sports? My mom wanted to do dogsports to start with which is how I got a sporter collie but her breeder ran a sport club so we were invited on in.



Which sports did you try? Flyball, Agility, Obedience, Rally, stock work. Plus Demo team stuff



How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc. - Flyball Master title, plus trained in all of the above but at the time only flyball was big in my area to titling without travel was pretty much impossible. Flyball we stopped at her FM title purely because of a conflict with Happy's breeder and as much as I love the sport, I wont even switch clubs because I never want to see that woman again.



Did you expect to get hooked on it? No, but I'm not really hooked on one sport, I'm hooked on whatever my dog enjoys and i'm hooked on having fun competing with my dogs. I have to say, I DO find that I have no attraction to Agility, I've been continually trying to get into it for like 14 years now, all my dogs have been agility trained from the start because I like having fun with my dogs, but "I" have never found agility fun, not like the thrill of Flyball, heck even Rally and obedience is more fun to "me" then agility is lol



Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog? Yes and no. My mom planned to do dogsports with my dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

*
What was your first sports dog?
*
Kylie, the Wonder Mutt.

*What made you try dog sports?*
Kylie NEEDED to do something more than the around the house training and trick training I was doing. I found somewhere that offered agility and figured it might keep my house from being torn down by a bored little dog.

*
Which sports did you try?*
Agility. Flyball will be something we try with Thud, next time the intro classes are offered.


*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.
*
Dunno, yet. We've completed 2 agility classes (foundations and beginners). Next class starts in June. We'll see.
*
Did you expect to get hooked on it?
*
No. I hated the first few classes - I'm socially anxious, utterly NOT competitive, and not physically fit. I did it for probably a month with gritted teeth. Then it started being fun. Now it's downright addictive. I don't think I will ever NOT have some kind of dog to do 'for fun' agility with. It's too good for ME and my relationship with the dog.

*
Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog? *

Nope. I didn't even plan to get the DOG ;-).


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

We're not in dog sports yet, but

*What was your first sports dog?*
It will be competitive obedience and agility, also been thinking about nosework but haven't been able to find any groups nearby.

*What made you try dog sports?*
This forum and the want to do more with my dog.

*Which sports did you try?*
Waiting until Chico's a bit older to enroll. He can start his first obedience class once he graduates his puppy class.

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
TBA

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
TBA

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*
Wasn't even aware it was such a common thing. A lot of dog owners I know don't do it, but maybe that's because I grew up in a more rural area.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

*What was your first sports dog?*

Zoey, the take your best guess mutt (plott hound, retriever, catahoula are high on my guess list)

*What made you try dog sports?*

She was a very busy puppy and needed something to do. Plus I have a background in showing horses so it made sense to try it with the dogs.

*Which sports did you try?*

Agility, Rally, Dock Diving (once), Nose work (no competing yet)

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*

We've just started competing in agility, have a couple novice legs in AKC and are up to Level 3 in CPE. Zoey has 1 rally novice leg. We've only done dock diving once so far and just playing nose work for fun right now.

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*

Not as much as I am, but shouldn't be surprised. I was pretty competitive and gung-ho about training and showing the horses. I was going to take an agility intro class and then take a flyball intro class after that...never got to flyball, agility sucked us in and never let go.

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?* 

Not really. It may have been in the back of my mind but certainly wasn't a consideration in getting her. I really didn't expect to get into anything with Luke but he has his Rally Novice title and 1 advanced leg so far and is liking nose work so...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*What was your first sports dog?*

Summer was the first dog I took classes with of any kind and the first dog I Q'd with and first dog I titled. We kind of went a roundabout way. We took our first agility class when she was 5 then quit then tried another at 6 then quit then at age 8 started from scratch. Did not trial till she was 9! 

*What made you try dog sports?*

I thought they looked fun. I've known since I was 11 that I wanted to do agility. Trey's breeder was the one that showed me the sport and then I saw it on Animal Planet. It looked so fun! It just took me 15 years to get to a trial.

*Which sports did you try?*

Agility, we tried rally but I suck at it, nosework

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*

Nosework- she has her birch ORT. Agility- she has some USDAA Q's, we've tried NADAC but I don't think she's going to be fast enough. Planning on AKC this summer. We are in Intermediate in TDAA and I think we'll stick there since it's easier on the little old dog. I'd like to get her masters TDAA titles and AKC novice titles and at least 1 USDAA title. If only I could get her running as fast at trials as in practices...

I'm hoping to still have a couple years left with her. She turns 10 in 2 weeks.

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*

Yes, I knew I would. :redface: The nosework sticking... didn't think that would be more than a fun class to take for 6 weeks. 

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?* 

Yes but I underestimated the time and money factor which is why it took us so long to actually get there. Aka jobless college student cannot afford much agility. :/ I had no idea what to look for in a sports dog either but she's been fantastic.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

*What was your first sports dog?*
Kimma!!!!

*What made you try dog sports?*
A lady at a dog park we used to frequent when we lived in TX came in one day with a baby BC pup. Kimma was 5 months old at the time, and ran CIRCLES around this puppy. The woman asked if I had ever heard of agility, to which I replied no. She told me she was an agility trainer and wondered if I would want to come observe a class. The rest is history!!!

*Which sports did you try?*
Agility, Rally, Barn Hunt, do-it-yourself Nosework

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
So far so good in agility. We are at the AKC Masters level, she holds the record for most MACH points in one run by a Finnish Spitz, has the most total MACH points in the breed, and is the highest titling female Finnish Spitz. And we're not done yet 

She has her RN and 1 leg towards her RA, and 2 legs towards her RATN. We will probably end up going through her RE, and I'm hoping to at least get a CDX with her. A RATO would be nice, but Barn Hunt trials take away tome for agility trials, so I'm not sure how much more we will do of that. She seems to be liking it for now...

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
No, definitely not. Who knew that essentially doing agility with Kimma would essentially cause a whole shift in my career path/life? I didn't see it coming at all...

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?* 
Haha no - I just liked dogs and wanted one to walk and play with


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

What was your first sports dog?

Lola

What made you try dog sports?

We started off taking Petsmart obedience classes, since she was to be a therapy dog and I wanted her well socialized. I found that I really looked forward to classes every week, so we kept going. Eventually we ran out of classes at Petsmart, so I found an agility class. 

Which sports did you try?

Just agility. I might look into Trying out rally during the heat of the summer, but that depends on how hot of a summer it"ll be. 


How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.

We've got 2 Q's in USDAA jumpers and 2 Q's in USDAA snooker. She does much better at practice than at trials. 



Did you expect to get hooked on it?

Kind of, I already knew I was hooked on training. 

Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?

Ha, no. I got Lola with the intention of doing therapy work. Sports never entered the equation. I think a lot of the qualities I looked for in a therapy pup translated well into agility.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*What was your first sports dog?*
Watson, a Welsh Springer Spaniel 

*What made you try dog sports?*
I rode horses for 10+ years but couldn't afford it as an adult. I figured dog sports would be a great way to do similar activities on a smaller budget. (and less work - having a dog at home is way easier than a horse)

*Which sports did you try?*
We've taken classes in obedience, rally, agility, nosework, and tracking. We are competing in conformation because my breeder talked me into it.

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
Not titles yet! I'm close to finishing his conformation championship (maybe next weekend) and he might get his NW1 title at the end of the month. I think we're pretty far out from any obedience/rally/agility titles.

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
Yep. I wasn't sure if I would get competitive and devote all of my time to it, or just take classes and dabble, but either way I figured it would be a part of my life.

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*
Yep again. I got him intending to dabble in sports. I wasn't sure how far we would go or what we would ultimately like the most, but I always wanted to try all of the things with him.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

_What was your first sports dog?_

My rescued rottie Sam:










This was from about 9 or 10 years ago when we were just getting started in our "dog sports" career. He was about 6 when we began training for more than just pet stuff. 

_What made you try dog sports?_

I had been just taking classes at the place I teach at now...and we were just taking classes for the hell of it. One night, the lady who owned it at the time asked me when I was going to start working towards a show ring. I laughed at her. But, I had been working towards nothing for well over a year...and thought I might as well give it a shot. The rest is history. 

_Which sports did you try?_

Competitive obedience and Rally

_How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc._

Sam ended up getting his CD, RN, CGC, and TDI. He had been hit by a car when he was a puppy and his hip was broken. (we rescued him when he was about 1 year old...we were his fourth and final home.) He had metal in his hip holding it together and I didn't want to jump him much when he got to be over 7. So, I did end up training him through Open and a tiny, little bit of Utility. But, I jumped him over 12" jumps. He got his rally novice title at the age of 8 or 9...but he was diagnosed with Cushing Disease not too long after that. We never got a chance to show in Rally Advanced or Excellent because his health failed quickly. But, he did work in rally in run thrus. Sam was a low drive dog...he only did stuff because I pleaded him to do it. Sometimes working him was exhausting...but the older he got and the better I got as a trainer, he had more drive to work. 
_
Did you expect to get hooked on it?_

When I started just training towards nothing...not really. But once I got that CD, I was hooked. 

_Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?_

With Sammy...no. I got him only for companion purposes. Lars was brought into my life with the purpose of him being a performance dog.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

*
What was your first sports dog?*
I guess I would call him a 'non-sports breed'.

*What made you try dog sports?*
We were attending basic ob classes. I noticed a special spark in his eye and an ability to excel, and the instructor encouraged me to compete. I initially said "meh". But shortly after, I saw someone working a wonderful Terv in formal obedience and I suddenly decided gotta have me something like that.

*Which sports did you try?*
Primarily ob. But we dabbled in agility and herding a bit.

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.* He made it through Utility, and was CKC #1 in breed for three years running. Also highly trick-trained, and made multiple TV appearances including some big name national shows.

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
I really don't know. Perhaps it was all just destiny.

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog? *
Absolutely not. I was just coming off a dog who was highly trained, who unfortunately died at an early age. At the time I was utterly heartbroken and couldn't see any point in putting so much effort into a dog only to have them up and die out of the blue. I vowed my next dog would only be trained to a nominal level of sit, stay, come, and walk well on a leash. Sheez, look what happened lol.

I still have him. He's 16 years old now, going on 17, and still does pretty well for an old fella. God bless him.


----------



## Seanán (Apr 28, 2014)

*What was your first sports dog?*
My boxer, Gavroche.

*What made you try dog sports?*
I took the CGC test, and the evaluator was a dog trainer (and now she's my trainer...or was, since we've moved now). At the end of the test, she told us about rally, and how CGC was a "stepping stone" into dog sports - next comes rally, then obedience and/or agility. I also saw a rally demo at a local dog expo (demo done by the same person) and decided Gavroche could totally do that. I took a rally class in the spring of 2010 and competed for the first time about a week after the class ended.


*Which sports did you try?*
Rally first, then lure coursing, and later obedience (with a different dog) and most recently Barn Hunt, and an intro to nosework (with a different dog).


*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
He has through RA in AKC and URO1 in UKC. Although we still train for fun, I officially retired him from rally after he earned his URO1 title. He wasn't enjoying it anymore. That said, I'm considering entering him in UKC Rally 1 at the show in October for fun - he's already titled so it's no pressure, and it's on leash. If he doesn't like it, there's nothing stopping me from walking out of the ring. If, after 2ish years off, he likes it again, then maybe we'll continue. 

He does LOVE coursing though. He got his CA title last year, and got Leg #4 this year. I'd like for him to get his CAA before he dies, but I'll just keep running him as long as he enjoys it and doesn't break himself. Since he qualifies for 1/4 courses (brachy plus veteran), he'll get to run more than once course each time now. Coursing came naturally for him, there was absolutely no training involved. 


*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
Nope. I thought it'd be cool to get a title and show on occasion. I never expected to get placement ribbons, let alone a 3rd and 2nd place the first time I EVER showed. And it was SO much fun. And my dog LOVED it.


*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*
Not at all. I wanted to train him, of course, but I figured just simple manners/basic obedience would be plenty. Maybe some cool tricks. And then I learned about the CGC, and it kind of snowballed from there. Not a huge surprise, since my dad is a dog person and used to be involved in dog sports, but still, it wasn't in the plans at all. Maybe I had agility for fun in the back of my mind, but not actual competing.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

*What was your first sports dog?* 
My Italian Greyhound, the first dog I owned as an adult.


*What made you try dog sports?*
I read one of Susan Conant's mystery novels, a series whose protagonist trains and shows Malamutes in obedience. This was while I was trying to decide on a breed and a breeder, so I didn't have my dog yet. I knew absolutely nothing about dog training, but the way she described competition obedience fascinated me. I decided to give it a whirl.


* Which sports did you try?*
Obedience only with Dash, later obedience, rally, and agility with other dogs.


* How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
Dash got his CD and then I retired him. He had bad patellas, which made jumping problematic. Also, I was convinced I'd ruined him because I didn't have access to good training help and advice at the time. He didn't particularly like training and showing, since at the time I had no idea how to make it fun for him, so I got another dog and started all over.



* Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
Yes. I kind of went into it with the expectation that this was going to be a big deal for me.



*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*
Yes, even though I had very little idea what that would involve. I really wanted a hobby I could enjoy with my best friend.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

*What was your first sports dog?*

Ranger is the first dog that I have done any sports with. Years ago when I was a kid I wanted to do agility with my then dog, but she wasn't suited (mentally or physically). 

*What made you try dog sports?*

Until 2008 I was heavily involved in horses: training, showing, selling, teaching lessons, etc. I missed horses a lot and missed having a working relationship with my pets. I'm not a sporty person and really the only thing that gets me active are my animals. 

*Which sports did you try?*

So far we've done agility, scootering (minimally so far), and now nosework. Ranger seems to love all of them equally so we will continue until he tells me he doesn't want to do it anymore. 

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*

Right now in agility we are starting to create sequences and work on handling. In nosework we are currently on food only, but within the next couple weeks we'll hopefully be pairing with scent, and scootering has been a couple test runs. 


*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*

I knew if I started there would be no turning back lol. I can't imagine not having at least one dog in dog sports at a time...possibly two when money and time allows. 

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*

When I was looking to adopt one of my requirements was to have a dog athletic enough to do something. If Ranger had arrived and loved dock diving or disc dog we would have done that instead, but I was really hoping for one that would like agility.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I thought this could be a cool topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam really is my first "sports dog." I never really considered dog sports before him because, honestly, I have other hobbies already that I enjoy. I wanted a companion dog. When we got Sam, though, it became readily apparent that he needed an outlet and it was going to take more than just teaching him a few tricks and training him for the house to give him enough of an outlet.

I looked for a sport that seemed to match what he loved to do most as well as one that might fit my personality, which is how I happened upon Schutzhund. I think, overall, it's a good match for both of us. I did not expect to get hooked on it and, honestly, I go back and forth on whether or not I'd continue in it if Sam was unable to do it or grows to old for it. After a great practice, I daydream about getting a dog specifically for Schutzhund and seeing what that might be like. After struggling with something, I have to drag myself back to the next practice and sometimes I even wonder what it would be like if we quit.

Then I'll have another great practice and see how happy Sam is and how much more centered he is at home the rest of the week and I'm right back to thinking about working line GSD's or Mals. LOL!

I plan on taking Sam as far as he's capable, but my priority is him over the sport, meaning that if it would take getting harsher in my training methods to get him further, I'm fine with not going as far. Schutzhund is something I do FOR him, not TO him and that's really important to me. If it stops being fun, consistently, for either of us, we'll either find another dog sport to do together, or we'll retire together.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

*What was your first sports dog?*
Gypsy, a border collie x Australian shepherd mix

*What made you try dog sports?*
I watched agility at the UKC Premier, and thought, "Wow, Gyp would ROCK that!" I've always been curious, but watching the sport in person pushed me to get involved. As soon as we got back home, I emailed an agility place to start classes.

*Which sports did you try?*
Agility. Would like to do more, but I'm seriously limited by money at this point in my life. 

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
We're intermediate level, I think? Full courses, full height obstacles. Working on tricky handling maneuvers. We've basically been taking private lessons since January and have made a ton of progress but haven't started competing yet. 

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
Yes. I knew I would love it. I knew Gypsy would love it. I just didn't know how much.

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*
I knew about dog sports and was curious, but I didn't plan on it, exactly.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

*What was your first sports dog?*

Squash. Maisy joined us later, but I wouldn't have taken up sports with her alone.

*What made you try dog sports?*

Squash's anticipated need for more physical and mental stimulation that what previous/other current dogs had needed, and the specific sport was chosen based on his breed/type. Maisy got involved to help build Squash's drive to pull and to be my enforcer, and turned out to be pretty darn good at it.

*Which sports did you try?*

Urban mushing, skijoring. Also dabble in a little of this and a little of that with Squash - Rally, Nosework, tricks training, and we're starting foundation agility next week. He needs quite a bit of mental stimulation in addition to his physical outlets. 

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*

Well, they haven't killed me and we're still doing it, so I guess pretty far. I've done a couple of skijor races with Squash, and he has his RN in Rally. 

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*

I expected to need to do it, and I expected to enjoy it, but I didn't realize how much I would LOVE it. 


*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*

Yes, but I didn't get Squash to do the sport. Rather I took up the sport because I fell in love with Squash, and now I love the sport as well. In the future I will probably get dogs with the sport in mind.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Cas just got his first RN leg today so I suppose we qualify as doing "dog sports" now, lol.

*What was your first sports dog?*
Cassius, my big Giant Schnauzer mix.

*What made you try dog sports?*
I adopted a very large dog (110 lbs and rangy) and given his size and somewhat intimidating look I decided it was important that he be a very, very, very good boy, so I signed up for a CGC class, and it wound up being a little basic for us, so I picked up Rally class as well.

*Which sports did you try?*
So far just Rally. Thinking about trying nosework and/or obedience. Agility looks fun, but I'm not sure he's built for it.

*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
Well, we've only been together three months. So far he's gotten his CGC and we're trying for the RN title this weekend. The class I take mixes in Advanced and Excellent stuff with the basics so the dogs can move up seamlessly, and he's starting to do pretty well off-leash, so if all continues well we'll probably work on RA next. I figure we'll keep going as long as both the dog and I are enjoying it. 

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
No. I just wanted to bond a bit with my new dog and get some nice pieces of paper saying he's a good boy for future landlords or whatever. But it turned out to be fun for both of us.

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog? *
No. I'd been planning on getting a dog about half his size and if I had, I probably wouldn't have bothered getting involved with anything like this.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

*What was your first sports dog?*

Cider, Am Cocker 

*What made you try dog sports?*

Cider needed an outlet. At near 10 still does...

*Which sports did you try?*

Overall? 2 agility venues, rally, dabbled in ob training, lure coursing, she's jrt raced, done go to ground, played on the CARA racing track.. and not with her.. nose work and confo..
*
How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*

3 Qs from an ATCH in agility.. Bronze level championship in rally. Rest of the things we've done we more dabbling

*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*

I thought I'd like agility a lot..

*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog? *

Cider wasn't mine.. I didn't expect to randomly wind up with a pup.. but I knew people did stuff with jumps and tunnels... and I wanted to know how to do it too when she fell into my life..


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

parus said:


> So far he's gotten his CGC and we're trying for the RN title this weekend.


lol, I know that in the vast arena of dog sports this is super minor, but I'm proud of him anyway - we did it.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

*What was your first sports dog?*
Eeyore is my first dog.


*What made you try dog sports?*
Before getting a dog I split my time between a number of sports, groups and a couple of jobs beside my studies at university. I figured that if I got a dog I'd give up the other stuff and go all in, try everything. At the same time I've kept my split focus, and tried to do everything at the same time. Finally learned why that doesn't work. 


*Which sports did you try?*
Obedience, rally-o, tracking, agility, freestyle, dryland mushing, nosework. This summer we've also gone into retreiver training (bringing in dummies), mainly because I'm thinking about getting a lab for sports, but it also fits my boy lika glove!


*How far did you and your first dog make it? Not just titles but simply training, etc.*
I'll just disregard the stuff that wasn't for us. So far we've only trialed once, in rally-o, without qualifying. I've been preoccupiedwith reducing his stress and etting a functional everyday life. 
He's not allowed to compete this year since I've chemically neutered him (he got leakage and turned insecure, so I'll just see ut out and not do it surgically), but we have goals in canicross, bikejoring, tracking and rally-o. I do think we can make it quite far in the dryland mushing, as for tracking I want to see if he has the endurance as it's obedience and tracking in the same event, and he's a star at rally-o as long as i keep my nerves in order. 


*Did you expect to get hooked on it?*
Mushing: yes, the other stuff I expected to be tiresome. 


*Did you plan on doing sports prior to getting your dog?*
I expected to try pretty much everything, but I was less prepared to get stuck in so many sports. I need another dog, because my poor boy can't keep up with everything I want to do!


----------

